# BELKIN Omniview SOHO 4port ps/2 kvm switch

## linux_RPh

I recently sent my 2 port Cybex kvm switch to the garage sale and bought a Belkin 4port since I acquired another pc and wanted to fiddle with freebsd along with my gentoo and winxp boxes.

However, when switching back and forth between xp and gentoo, X goes crazy with regard to the mouse.

The mouse is a run-of-the-mill MS Intellimouse and the vid card on the gentoo box is an Elsa Gladiac MX (geforce2 mx). I do NOT have an AC adapter for the switchbox...

I've tried tech support at Belkin and had less than acceptable results... Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## pjp

Not really.  I did recently read another post about a problem with a kvm.  Unfortunately search won't work on 3 letters.  The user reported no other problems with other linux distro's, just Gentoo.  IIRC, the problem was with a keyboard (not USB).

----------

## linux_RPh

the funky mouse behavior occurred with Lycoris Amethyst build, also. So it must be something with X?

----------

## pjp

 *linux_RPh wrote:*   

> the funky mouse behavior occurred with Lycoris Amethyst build, also. So it must be something with X?

 I'm wondering if linux (or X) isn't liking the signals the kvm is sending to fake the presence of the mouse.  Not sure.  That would be my guess.  I've heard this is an issue with 'cheap' (not necessarily inexpensive) kvm's.  Though I wouldn't think Belkin would fall into that category.

Maybe trying to return this one in exchange for another.  If that doesn't work, trying another brand.

----------

## mellofone

I have the identical problem with a win2k and my gentoo box on my belink KVM. I found a quick and dirty way to make it work...

- When in X, use CTRL-ALT-F2. This will get you to another terminal.

- Switch to the other computer. When you are finished with the win2k box, switch back to the gentoo box.

- use ALT-F7, this will get back into X.

Works perfect everytime  :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

 *mellofone wrote:*   

> I have the identical problem with a win2k and my gentoo box on my belink KVM. I found a quick and dirty way to make it work...
> 
> - When in X, use CTRL-ALT-F2. This will get you to another terminal.
> 
> - Switch to the other computer. When you are finished with the win2k box, switch back to the gentoo box.
> ...

 That at least prevents it from becoming a paperweight.  Maybe someone will come along with an answer.

----------

## linux_RPh

thanks for the work around, I'll try it when I get home to see if it will work with my hardware.

The weird thing was that it worked beautifully with two winXP pc's attached...

----------

## mellofone

 *linux_RPh wrote:*   

> thanks for the work around, I'll try it when I get home to see if it will work with my hardware.
> 
> The weird thing was that it worked beautifully with two winXP pc's attached...

 

Same here. It worked great with any win-to-win switch, but as soon as I added X it got wonky  :Smile: 

----------

## linux_RPh

javascript:emoticon(%278)%27)

Thanks guys!  It works and I am now back to being a happier camper...

----------

## mellofone

 *linux_RPh wrote:*   

> Thanks guys!  It works and I am now back to being a happier camper...

 

And isn't that what it is all about?  :Smile: 

----------

## morgant

wait, are you saying that you got it to work so you could switch back and forth (win-gentoo) as much as you wanted without the mouse going crazy, or that switching virtual terminals does the trick?

----------

## mellofone

 *morgant wrote:*   

> wait, are you saying that you got it to work so you could switch back and forth (win-gentoo) as much as you wanted without the mouse going crazy, or that switching virtual terminals does the trick?

 

I'm guessing that he meant the virtual terminal way...

----------

## linux_RPh

Sorry, morgant. I was able to switch virtual terminals-->switch to winxp and back to linux-->then switched back to the main terminal w/o the mouse going schizophrenic. If and when I get a response from Belkin, I'll post it here... Thanks again  mellofone!

----------

## tank

I have had the same issue with my mouse Belkin KVM.

Wish I knew of a solution beyond switch to virt terminal.

Anyone have any luck with this issue?  One thing I noticed is when I started using the ExplorerPS/2 driver with my mouse to get it to see all the buttons, the behaviour was more erract than with IMPS/2.  With IMPS/2 I just lost the wheel functionality.  With ExplorerPS/2 it becomes erratic and unuseable after switching from XP.

----------

## PowerFactor

Just out of couriosity, are all of you using the IMPS2 protocol in XF86Config and have you tried switching to PS2.  My linksys kvm used to work with X just fine till I put in a new motherboard.  Now I can't use the IMPS2 protocol at all.  The mouse goes crazy immediately.  So I have to use PS2 which of course means no wheel.  :Sad:    I got around that by connecting a usb mouse directly to the comp and using it.  But I find it strange that the kvm works fine with X with one mb but not with another.  I do have win98 on this machine as well and the kvm works fine wtih it, so I know it's not just an absolute incompatibility between the kvm and the mb.

----------

## tank

 *PowerFactor wrote:*   

> Just out of couriosity, are all of you using the IMPS2 protocol in XF86Config and have you tried switching to PS2.  My linksys kvm used to work with X just fine till I put in a new motherboard.  Now I can't use the IMPS2 protocol at all.  The mouse goes crazy immediately.  So I have to use PS2 which of course means no wheel.    I got around that by connecting a usb mouse directly to the comp and using it.  But I find it strange that the kvm works fine with X with one mb but not with another.  I do have win98 on this machine as well and the kvm works fine wtih it, so I know it's not just an absolute incompatibility between the kvm and the mb.

 

I will have to try using the PS2 and see what that does.  I have a feeling it is the way X is handling the emulation mouse that the KVM produces.  Sounds like most of us are using the Belkin KVM.

----------

## wsmc884

I have the same problem here but for me it seemed to start when I started using the 2.6 kernel. Before that I had no problems. Then again I rebuilt my system from stage 1 and dropped the 2.6 kernel in from there on so it might have been something else

I'm going to try that work around right now.  :Smile: 

----------

## mgchristensen

One other thing to try:  disable the gpm service (mouse in console).  Has bad interaction with x.  I also use the trick of switching from x to a virtual console first before using the kvm to switch to another machine.

----------

## motiv8x

i have same problem on Belink KVM switch.

2.4 genkernel. virtual terminal workaround is the only way i know of to switch back and forth.

I'm wondering if there are any other KVM switches that don't experience this problem?

----------

## wsmc884

The virtual terminal trick doesn't work for me.  :Sad: 

What about that gpm mouse bit again? How do I set that up?

----------

## cwall64

I had the same problem when I switched to the 2.6.x kernel.  I have two Belkin KVMs the pro line works fine, but the cheaper soho KVM exhibits the bad mouse behavior, so it must be the circuitry in the less expensive ones.

----------

## rickmdotnet

Has anyone come up with a definitive answer to this one?  I've encounteredd the same issue.  Using a non-wheelmouse configuration works, but I miss my wheel!

----------

